# Magnaturals Gecko Ledge



## Mark134 (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been looking on the internet for a while now to try and find a Magnaturals Gecko Ledge for sale (in stock ) in the UK, the ledge with 2 little cup holders. I'm also interested in the magnetic den also by magnaturals. Does anyone have some for sale or know where i can get them from?


----------



## Mark134 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bump :2thumb:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Some people on here make and sell them themselves, and there's a few that have stock from Magnatural, but both do the job and the custom ones look better IMO.

Only one I can think of on the top of my head is TomCannon


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

LEVEL UP REPTILES - Shopping Cart


----------

